# dns returning ip address not domain name



## dpalme (Nov 29, 2008)

I have configured the dns on a second freebsd machine and everything is resolving as it should but in the browser it is showing the IP address not the domain name.

Any idea what the cause of this might be or how to fix it?


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 29, 2008)

This is your webserver you're visiting in your browser or just any website?


----------



## blackjack (Dec 2, 2008)

try and post here output

```
nslookup <hostname>
nslookup <ip_address_host>

dig <domain_name>
```


----------

